
Show HN: Rethinking JavaScript Test Coverage - BenjaminCoe
https://medium.com/the-node-js-collection/rethinking-javascript-test-coverage-5726fb272949
======
BenjaminCoe
details nearly a year of open-source work that went into bringing V8's built-
in JavaScript code coverage to Node.js.

